# Windows 98 Laptop



## Rektar2007 (25. Juni 2012)

Also... ich würde einen funktionsfähigen Windows 98 Laptop suchen.
Oder eben ein Laptop der mit Windows 98 und den ganzen alten Spielen aus meiner Kindheit kompatibel ist. 
Irgendwer eine Idee wo ich sowas finden kann?
Die Angebote bei eBay sind mir leider meist zu zwielicht.
Neu kaufen wär natürlich am geilsten.^^


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2012)

Muss es denn unbedingt ein Laptop sein?

Auf einem modernen  PC könntest du versuchen, einen "Virtuellen PC" einzurichten (zB mit "MS Virtual PC" oder dem "VMware Player").
Programme sind in der Lage, im laufenden Windowsbetrieb einen anderen Rechner zu emulieren, auf dem du zB Windows 98, dann in Folge noch deine Spiele installieren kannst.


----------



## Rektar2007 (25. Juni 2012)

hab ich auch schon probiert. hat auch meistens funtkioniert aber eben nicht immer. manche spiele funktionieren dann aufgrund meiner verbauten hardware nicht. außerdem ist es immer total umständlich.
laptop wär schon geil... kann ich halt auspacken und fertig


----------



## MICHI123 (25. Juni 2012)

Hm, eBay Kleinanzeigen mal gecheckt, wenn dir eBay zu Zwielicht ist? Da kannst du dann das Ding von dem Typen zuhause abholen und  dabei dir zeigen lassen dass der funktioniert. 
Oder habt ihr sowas wie ne Recyclingbörse bei euch? Wir haben sowas, da gibt's so manche uralt Rechner


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2012)

Rektar2007 schrieb:


> Also... ich würde einen funktionsfähigen Windows 98 Laptop suchen.
> Oder eben ein Laptop der mit Windows 98 und den ganzen alten Spielen aus meiner Kindheit kompatibel ist.
> Irgendwer eine Idee wo ich sowas finden kann?
> Die Angebote bei eBay sind mir leider meist zu zwielicht.
> Neu kaufen wär natürlich am geilsten.^^


Also mit einem Neugerät kann ich nicht dienen, aber ich habe noch ein altes, aber voll funktionierendes Dell-Laptop. Müsste um die... *überleg*... 10 oder 11 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Darauf habe ich immer noch Windows 98 und XP am laufen.
Genaue Hardware-Angaben habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf, müsste aber ein 1GHz-CPU, eine GeForce-GPU (war mir damals wegen einiger alter Spiele wichtig) und 1-2 GB RAM drin sein, dazu ein CD-ROM und ein DVD-/CD-ROM-Brenner-Laufwerk. Allerdings habe ich nur zwei sehr altersschwache Akkus dabei (haben es also immer per Netzkabel betrieben).

Falls du Interesse hast kannst du mir ja eine Privatnachricht schicken. Könnte dir dann heute abend ein paar Bilder dazu schicken und näheres über die gesamte Hardware nennen.


----------

